# Electric choke locked up



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.crowleymarine.com/brp_parts/diagrams/30083.cfm

That solenoid is an expensive part...


----------



## bribar98 (Oct 26, 2009)

HOLY [email protected]! $140!! Maybe I don't really need an electric choke after all. ;D


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Used parts store?

http://www.marinepartsoutlet.com/


----------



## bribar98 (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks Brett. I sent them an email to see if they have one in stock.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

> Thanks Brett.  I sent them an email to see if they have one in stock.


They are great people! (thanks again Brett)


----------

